# How much is it worth?



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello everyone, recently I was given two sets of lightings as one of my relative teared down a salt water tank and will not return to the hobby anymore. I'd like to know how much they are worth as I won't be using them at all, have no place to set up a 4' salt water tank and definitely no budget. The specs are as follows, any input is appreciated.

1. 4' light with 2x175 MHI and 2X4' T5HO(?) actinic bulbs, built in fans and 2 sets of ballast. Good condition and runs great.










2. A single 175w MH, ballast, also in good condition (a little dusty) and runs great.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

When you found out the price, can I trade you lego set for them?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> When you found out the price, can I trade you lego set for them?


lol you got any docks? trying to make a marina


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

souldct said:


> lol you got any docks? trying to make a marina


I am not sure about docks, but I have a few bins of legos and got a few nice set such as this 1995 version Space Launch Pad


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

It all depends on the age of the bulbs since they are costly to replace. So the 4' light would be around $150 to $200 and the second light $50 to $75.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

If those side tubular things are fluroscent tubes and it has a built-in cooler, then that's a pretty badass light.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have that Lego spaceship too 

Do you remember Fort Legoredo?


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Joeee said:


> If those side tubular things are fluroscent tubes and it has a built-in cooler, then that's a pretty badass light.


Yeah, it actually is fluroscent, i just checked the bulbs... Not sure about the cooler but its got a built in mighty fan...


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> It all depends on the age of the bulbs since they are costly to replace. So the 4' light would be around $150 to $200 and the second light $50 to $75.


Thanks, what if the bulbs were new, wondering if it were going to be worth while for me to replace the bulbs and sell it.


----------



## pbutkovich (Jul 26, 2010)

souldct said:


> Thanks, what if the bulbs were new, wondering if it were going to be worth while for me to replace the bulbs and sell it.


You would never get your money back if you bought new bulbs. Each will cost you $100-$150 depending upon the brand, K's etc.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

pbutkovich said:


> You would never get your money back if you bought new bulbs. Each will cost you $100-$150 depending upon the brand, K's etc.


+1 that is why most people sell their lights when the bulbs are 8 months or older.


----------

